# Chip-Softwarefehler ist Grund für EC-Karten-Ärger



## Newsfeed (4 Januar 2010)

Ursache der aktuellen Probleme beim Abheben und Bezahlen mit Bank- und Kreditkarten ist nach Angaben des Zentralen Kreditausschusses (ZKA) der Chip eines bestimmten Produktionstyps, dessen Software die Jahreszahl 2010 nicht richtig verarbeitet. Bis Montagabend sollen aber alle Karten an deutschen Geldautomaten wieder funktionieren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

